# There is no such thing as a sharingan weakness!



## Last of the Uch?has (Mar 2, 2008)

These are the most pathetic reasons people claim that the Sharingan have weaknesses.


1. Speed and Taijutsu

2. Mist

3. Double Team


Let start with speed and taijutsu.

Speed and taijutsu is not the worst enemy of the sharingan.

Why?

First of all, the sharingan read through Genjutsu, Ninjutsu, and Taijutsu!, plus they can predict movements!

This is seen plenty of times in the manga.

and if you question this, please go REREAD THE MANGA A 100 TIMES!

Speed is ANYONE's worst nightmare if their body can't keep up with faster shinobi.

This is a fact.

In fact, just to prove how hypocrite they are, Lets say that Yondaime and the Sannin are sharingan users. Would the same people that say that speed and taijutsu are the worst enemy of a sharingan user, say that Yondaime and the Sannin are screwed and have the same weakness?

This is how you prove them wrong, by claiming the same retarded things in return.


Then, there is the mist, which would only disable the sharingan in battle.

This is as retarded as the speed and taijutsu part.

Since when not having a sharingan will save you from being blinded from the mist?

WTF are people thinking?!

You can't see at all with normal eyes in a mist!!!!

In fact the only way you can see at all through the Mist in by having doujutsus!!!!!


They have the ability to read chakra flow and your entire body is composed of flowing chakra.


Like i already said in another thread.

Its like vampire seeing through the night as they have special eyes where they can see the heat signature in their body.

Soit doesn't matter how dark the place is too hide from a vampire, he will always see you, because he has special eyes.

So if Yondaime and The Sannin where sharingan users and they were trapped in Zabuza's Mist, would they be blind and screwed?


After all poeple only claim that Itachi is only the sharingan, so if Zabuza gets him in his Mist, Itachi is as good as dead.


And who can forget the double team aka the blind spot.

Since when attacking a blind spot is the way of fighting a shairngan user?

Isn't that the way you attack anyone that is superior to you, by double teaming him and attacking from behind?

Are peole really saying that a normal shinobi doesn't have a blind spot on their back, but a sharingan user does?


So i guess if Yondaime and The Sannin were sharingan users, and they were double teamed and attacked from behind, they are dead?

To summarized it,

Sharingan does not have any weakness that a normal eye doesn't



The last chapter has proofed my theory.


----------



## Last of the Uch?has (Mar 2, 2008)

I see noone can refute my point. 2008 is the year of Uchiha.


----------



## Jonas (Mar 2, 2008)

lol, unbanned LotU? 4real? 

Anyways, great thread.


----------



## ZE (Mar 2, 2008)

99,5% proven.


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah, sure, you're completely right. Seeing that Kakashi, with his sharingan, was helpless in Zabuza's mist. You're brilliant.


----------



## Vangelis (Mar 2, 2008)

There probably will be a weakness to the sharingan but it just hasnt been shown yet.


----------



## ZE (Mar 2, 2008)

For real, LOTU made this same thread some years ago, I remember. At least the title was the same.


----------



## SpicyNachos (Mar 2, 2008)

IMO, sharingan is basically an extra sorce of fuel for the human body. it increases eye power as in speed, chakra detection etc. etc. but it doesnt mean that its undefeatable.... if sharingan got caught in zabuza's mist, i believe that the user would be pwned


----------



## Last of the Uch?has (Mar 2, 2008)

There is no weakness.


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Mar 2, 2008)

Actually, now that I think about it there is. 

The user gets too dependent on his eyes. Look at the Kakashi vs. Zabuza fight. At the start, Kakashi got pwnt because he couldn't adjust to not having his Sharingan fast enough. During Itachi's current fight, he's really, really nerffed as he's going blind. 

They just aren't as well-rounded as other ninja. Makes them overconfident, too.


----------



## Loki (Mar 2, 2008)

Yep as we can see Itachy in the latest manga 

He see like a eagle !!


----------



## PradaBrada (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## andoliveıra4 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## andoliveıra4 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## andoliveıra4 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## PradaBrada (Mar 2, 2008)

Jonas said:


> lol, unbanned LotU? 4real?
> 
> Anyways, great thread.



no and no

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 7 (4 members and 3 guests)
PradaBrada*, ZE, *andoliveıra4*, TheSixthHokage


----------



## Shodai (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Canute87 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## andoliveıra4 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Kuwabara (Mar 2, 2008)

Epic thread is epic  ando and LoTU in one?


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 2, 2008)

What's with the dupes lately?

Anyway, Sharingan is a tool. An enemy has to negate the tool. Mist negates the tool. Ergo, Sharingan has a weakness, the D-Ranked Mist.


----------



## Shodai (Mar 2, 2008)

ANDO DUPES VS LOTU DUPES


*FIGHT!*


----------



## andoliveıra4 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## andoliveıra4 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2008)

this thread is 100% when i first read the title and the name of the person who made the thread [name of the uchiha] i was just like  fuck man not 1 of these uchihatard thread but when i read, there was WIN in the post and it actually made sense


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 2, 2008)

The members are increasing.


----------



## Last of the Uch?has (Mar 2, 2008)

I see that this GB fail has come to mess my thread.


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Mar 2, 2008)

andoliveıra4 said:


>


*100% PROVED*


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 2, 2008)

I see Ando's images are as relevant as ever.


----------



## Last of the Uch?has (Mar 2, 2008)

vault023 said:


> this thread is 100% when i first read the title and the name of the person who made the thread [name of the uchiha] i was just like  fuck man not 1 of these uchihatard thread but when i read, there was WIN in the post and it actually made sense


You agree? See? Sharingan power is unmatched.


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 2, 2008)

Radical Dreamer said:


> *100% PROVED*



I believe it is *'100% PROOVED'*.


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2008)

Last of the Uch?has said:


> You agree? See? Sharingan power is unmatched.



that part i dont quite agree with you


----------



## Raiden (Mar 2, 2008)

The strength of the Sharingan depends on the capability of the user. Rock Lee proved that it's one thing to see the opponents movements using the Sharingan but another to actually keep up with them.


----------



## Loki (Mar 2, 2008)

lol                         .


----------



## ZakuisGOD (Mar 2, 2008)

This is Worst Thread of the Month, hands down. 


"The counters to Sharingan don't work because they, IN FACT, counter the Sharingan.........."

I don't get it............

Along with the one's you've named, the Rinnegan, Byukugan, and Kage-Bushin would all counter Sharingan genjutsu.  Inflicting pain on oneself also has an effect on break Genjutsu. A powerful ninja that has one or more of these attributes (in excess) or the one's you mentioned would counter the Sharingan.

Let's not forget that Madara Uchiha, the person with the most powerful Sharingan, has fallen twice already to non-doujutsu users, and is currently hiding behind the strength of a largely non-Sharingan using organization.

/thread


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 2, 2008)

ZakuisGOD said:


> This is Worst Thread of the Month, hands down.
> 
> 
> "The counters to Sharingan don't work because they, IN FACT, counter the Sharingan.........."
> ...



Thread got raped.

Shodai pisses on Madara's *Permanent *Mangekyou Sharingan.


----------



## tgre (Mar 2, 2008)

LoTU 

Let us destroy our GB counter-part master


----------



## Shodai (Mar 2, 2008)

Sir Oro-chan said:


> Thread got raped.
> 
> Shodai pisses on Madara's *Permanent *Mangekyou Sharingan.



Yes, yes I do.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh lawds!


----------



## Jenna Berry (Mar 2, 2008)

ZakuisGOD said:


> This is Worst Thread of the Month, hands down.
> 
> 
> "The counters to Sharingan don't work because they, IN FACT, counter the Sharingan.........."
> ...


LOL @ TAKING THIS SHIT SRSLY sorry caps lock


----------



## Incubus (Mar 2, 2008)

Posting in epic LotU thread.


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Mar 2, 2008)

Ando has already stomped a mudhole in this thread.


----------



## Para (Mar 2, 2008)

Last of the Uch?has said:


> I see noone can refute my point. 2008 is the year of Uchiha.






Last of the Uch?has said:


> There is no weakness.




OH SHI-


----------



## Mia (Mar 2, 2008)

this is just LOL


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 2, 2008)

modfuck is modfuck?


----------



## Capacity (Mar 2, 2008)

lol at this dupe LotU 

It would suck if a uchiha had a lazy eye


----------



## Krisis (Mar 2, 2008)

I wish it were true and not a modfuck


----------



## Shodai (Mar 2, 2008)

Shodai, Jupiter Jazz, cheapoman, Krisis, Semi-Pro, Jin-E, *Jetstorm*, Para, Paveway, EquinoxF, Sasori_of_the_red_sands, ZakuisGOD


ADMIN TURNING YOU FRIENDS????


----------



## Para (Mar 2, 2008)

LotU dupe, and Ando dupe... IN THE SAME THREAD 

Whoever's doing this is a fucking GENIUS


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 2, 2008)

Shodai said:


> Shodai, Jupiter Jazz, cheapoman, Krisis, Semi-Pro, Jin-E, *Jetstorm*, Para, Paveway, EquinoxF, Sasori_of_the_red_sands, ZakuisGOD
> 
> 
> ADMIN TURNING YOU FRIENDS????



As sharp as ever, I see.


----------



## Freija (Mar 2, 2008)

while you being a dupe is amusing and all, BUT STOP FUCKING DUPING THAT UGLY MORON ANDO I FEEL LIKE PUKING SEEING HIS FAILURE OF A NICKNAME


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 2, 2008)

I hate when they do this.


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 2, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> I hate when they do this.



 He he.


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 2, 2008)

Lol, clash of the titans


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Mar 2, 2008)

Rocks > Uchiha


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 2, 2008)

I love when Konoha Library gets like this. Lightens up the mood.


Too much serious threads as of late


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 2, 2008)

Why so serious?


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Mar 2, 2008)

Ando is the king of all things logic and even though it isn't him in this thread, his greatness is being channeled through whoever it is.


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 2, 2008)

Radical Dreamer said:


> Ando is the king of all things logic and even though it isn't him in this thread, his greatness is being channeled through whoever it is.



Now *that* was ownage.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 2, 2008)

Uchiha >>> logic


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a question; if the sharrigan has no weaknesses and is unmatched by all, how come there are 4 of these fuckers left and the hyuga clan still stands tall in konoha


----------



## Para (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh what the hell... JOINING IN THE EPIC LULZ!:


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 2, 2008)

cheapoman said:


> I have a question; if the sharrigan has no weaknesses and is unmatched by all, how come there are 4 of these fuckers left and the hyuga clan still stands tall in konoha



4?

Madara
Itachi
Sasuke
???


----------



## Sasori_of_the_red_sands (Mar 2, 2008)

Last of the Uch¡has said:


> First of all, the sharingan read through Genjutsu, Ninjutsu, and Taijutsu!, plus they can predict movements!





When Sasuke first fought Rock Lee, he couldn't see through Lee's taijutsu. So, therefore, sharingan can only see through gen and nin. Idk if it gets better after it advances more, but there's only the 3 wheeled stage after it. Then you get to Mangekyou which causes blindness.



Last of the Uch¡has said:


> Sharingan does not have any weakness that a normal eye doesn't



Normal eyes don't make you go blind.

Unless you mean regular sharingan. But, there's still taijutsu.


And @ Oro-Chan, I think he means Obito maybe?


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 2, 2008)

Well yeah it all seemed to go smoothly.


----------



## Para (Mar 2, 2008)

Who needs 360 degree vision?


----------



## Sin (Mar 2, 2008)

Lol. LoTU vs. Ando 2008.

Too bad it's recycled jokes D:


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 2, 2008)

hmm... thrashed in 3...2...1...


----------



## Capacity (Mar 2, 2008)

Para said:


> Who needs 360 degree vision?


 full of win


----------



## Para (Mar 2, 2008)

Courtesy of Shoko


----------



## Krisis (Mar 2, 2008)

Nuff said  



(by Curry)


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 2, 2008)

Para said:


> Courtesy of Shoko



quoting this for the epic truth that it stands for


----------



## gabha (Mar 2, 2008)

Intriguing.


----------



## Para (Mar 2, 2008)

It's a gd thry.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 2, 2008)

might as well poast a pic


----------



## Shodai (Mar 2, 2008)

Para said:


> Oh what the hell... JOINING IN THE EPIC LULZ!:


----------



## Kieuseru (Mar 2, 2008)

Para said:


> Courtesy of Shoko



It's official, Sharingan>Byakugan.


----------



## Para (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 2, 2008)

This thread dies in 3...2...1...


----------

